# Construccion de voltimetro digital



## neutron

hola necesito construir un voltimetro que mida la tension variable de salida de una fuente que tengo que hacer en el colegio, la salida es de 0 a 20V de 1A... la cosa es que se vea visualizado en tres dispays de 7 seg. (K comun en lo posible) que van montados en el gabinete de la fuente...
necesitaria que me den una idea de que integrados usar, las conexiones, etc.

desde ya... gracias..


----------



## RjSa

Yo tambien estoy interesado en hacer un voltimetro digital para mi fuente de alimentacion. Tambien espero respuestas


----------



## Fierros

hola yo estoy muy interesado pero en ves de el display de 7 segmentos.. no se si se llama asi tambien al que te referis.. me parece que si pero no importa.... quisiera harmarlo con el display de una pc 586.. para saber cuando voltaje le esta mandando, y agregarles unas salidas para usar la misma fuente.. para conectores externos. y con el switch cambiar de 12V a 5V, que el display marque 5 o 12V y la salida externa que salga el voltaje que dice el display... se puede???, como lo hago?

disculpen por la pregunta, que ya se que se puede hacer y es UNA pabada, pero lo necesito y no se como podria armarlo...


----------



## Nilfred

Ese tema ya se trató acá, usen el buscador por favor.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

El circuito mas sencillo que conozco para este fin utiliza el ICL7107 de intersil, aqui les dejo la descripcion de su datasheet:

ICL7106, ICL7107, ICL7107S: 31/2 Digit, LCD/LED Display, A/D Converters

The Intersil ICL7106 and ICL7107 are high performance, low power, 31/2 digit A/D converters. Included are seven segment decoders, display drivers, a reference, and a clock. The ICL7106 is designed to interface with a liquid crystal display (LCD) and includes a multiplexed backplane drive; the ICL7107 will directly drive an instrument size light emitting diode (LED) display.

The ICL7106 and ICL7107 bring together a combination of high accuracy, versatility, and true economy. It features autozero to less than 10μV, zero drift of less than 1μV/oC, input bias current of 10pA (Max), and rollover error of less than one count. True differential inputs and reference are useful in all systems, but give the designer an uncommon advantage when measuring load cells, strain gauges and other bridge
type transducers. Finally, the true economy of single power supply operation (ICL7106), enables a high performance panel meter to be built with the addition of only 10 passive
components and a display.

Pueden descarga el datasheet desde este enlace:
http://www.intersil.com/data/fn/fn3082.pdf

Les adjunto el circuito para realizar el voltimetro con displays

Saludos.


----------



## neutron

gracias por la ayuda... pero no quiero usar 31/2 Digit.... el problema es que yo ya tengo los displays de 7 seg.... y los quiero usar... tratar de no gastar dinero en cosas que pueden ser reemplazadas y que ya tengo....

igual, toda respuesta biene bien.

gracias...


----------



## Nilfred

Vale 2.95 USD el 7107, 3.25 USD el 7106 y no incluye los displays ni los componentes externos.


----------



## METALLICA

hola, to tb quiero motar este voltimetro en la fuente, pero hay unas cosas que no entiendo del circuito que dejo li-ion

1. veo que hay lo que creo que son salidas de +5v y -5v, en realidad son salidas o que son?

2. donde dice +in- entre los pines 30 y 31, esla salida de la fuente que se conecta aqui?

3. como se conectan los displays? y si se puede con un lcd como se hace?

4. y el ngd de este circuito, se conecta al gnd de la fuente?

gracias de antemano por resolver mis dudas.


----------



## Fogonazo

METALLICA dijo:
			
		

> 1. veo que hay lo que creo que son salidas de +5v y -5v, en realidad son salidas o que son?


Aqui se conecta la fuente de alimentacion del voltimetro



> 2. donde dice +in- entre los pines 30 y 31, esla salida de la fuente que se conecta aqui?



Esta son las entradas que miden tension



> 3. como se conectan los displays? y si se puede con un lcd como se hace?



El circuito te dice donde conectar los display Por ejemplo: F2 es segmento "F" de display 2
A3 es segmento "A" de display 3



> 4. y el ngd de este circuito, se conecta al gnd de la fuente?



GND es tierra de la fuente que alimenta al ICL7107 puede ir conectada o NO a GND de tu fuente variable.
Por ejemplo si con este circuito quieres medir corriente de salida de tu fuente NO va conectada a GND de la fuente, va aislada.


----------



## anthony123

ese circuito necesita alimentacion simetrica?


----------



## Fogonazo

Sipi 
Positiva 500mA, negativa 15 mA


----------



## METALLICA

gracias fogonazo por tu rapida respuesta, me queda algo por pedirte, si tienes el dibujo de las pista, podrias pasarmelo? esque como apenas toy en segundo semestre, no nos han enseñado a utilizar programas para hacerlas, y yo lo he intentado empiricamente con otros circuitos y no he podido, tons a ver si me podias ayudar en esto? 

este esta diseñado para displays de anodo (o catodo, no recuerdo) comun? si es asi, en el comun va conectado el terminal que dice pol (pin 20) 

adonde se conecta el "cable que entra a la izquierda de los displays de la imagen?

y por ultimo, los datos que muestra el display se dan en mV? si es asi seria posible que los diera en V? y entre que randos mide?


GRACIAS OTRA VEZ


----------



## anthony123

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Sipi
> Positiva 500mA, negativa 15 mA


Como se logra eso?  nunca lo habia escuchado de esa manera


----------



## Fogonazo

Diseño de pistas no tengo, los que arme lo hice com WW (Alambrado)

Anthoni, Recuerda que los amperes o miliamperes los "toma" el circuito de acuerdo a su necesidad, lo que te anote es el consumo de las ramas del ICL7107


----------



## anthony123

aaah ok. en tal caso si se tiene un fuente comun y silvestre habria que armar el "simetriador" que posteaste.?


----------



## METALLICA

hola, me ayudas porfa?

este esta diseñado para displays de anodo (o catodo, no recuerdo) comun? si es asi, en el comun va conectado el terminal que dice pol (pin 20)?

adonde se conecta el "cable que entra a la izquierda de los displays de la imagen? 

tiene que alimentarse con bateria? no podria alimentarse rirectamente de la fuente? o habria que hacer otra "mini fuente" de 5v?

y por ultimo, los datos que muestra el display se dan en mV? si es asi seria posible que los diera en V? y entre que randos mide?

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

METALLICA dijo:
			
		

> .
> este esta diseñado para displays de anodo (o catodo, no recuerdo) comun? si es asi, en el comun va conectado el terminal que dice pol (pin 20)?.



Los display son de Anodo comun, el anodo se conecta al +VCC de la fuente



> adonde se conecta el "cable que entra a la izquierda de los displays de la imagen?



Si te referes al que va al pata 1 del ICL, este va a +VCC



> tiene que alimentarse con bateria? no podria alimentarse rirectamente de la fuente? o habria que hacer otra "mini fuente" de 5v?



El voltimetro consume 500mA del ramal positivo y unos 10-15 mA del ramal negativo, si le pones pilas o baterias te duraran muy poco, lo ideal es una pequeña fuente de alimentacion



> y por ultimo, los datos que muestra el display se dan en mV? si es asi seria posible que los diera en V? y entre que randos mide?



El circuito mide hasta +-200mVCC, pero con divisores resistivos se puede llevar a cualquier valor.


----------



## METALLICA

aaaa gracias amigo por tu ayuda, pero creo que pal tiempo que tengo pa hacer la fuente y el presupuesto, no me da pa construir el multimetro, creo que le montare mas bien uno de aguja de los chiquitos


----------



## ciri

Interesante. me encanto la data.

Si alguien hace algo, pase el dato de como quedo!. (fotos)


----------



## mnicolau

Hola, que tal? les comento que armé el circuito del ICL7107 varias veces y funciona muy bien, para que sea bien preciso asegurense de usar componentes de alta precisión, resistencias 1% y capacitores de poliester o mylar de baja tolerancia, armen un pcb bien prolijo y listo, tienen un voltímetro digital con displays para lo que sea. es ideal para fuentes de alimentación, yo lo usé en una. A los +5v y -5v los obtuve con el ICL7660, es sencillo de utilizar y barato.

Saludos


----------



## METALLICA

esque lo que yo le veo dificil a eso es la alimentecion, tu commo lo montastre en la fuente, que me parece que si hay que hacerle una fuentecita especial, ya sale mu caro?


----------



## mnicolau

Es sencillo, luego de los capacitores de filtrado q utilices, coloca un regulador LM7805 con sus respectivos capacitores a ambos lados (fijate en el datasheet del mismo) para obtener los +5v, con esta tensión alimentás el ICL7660 q utiliza 2 capacitores electrolíticos (tmb fijate en el datasheet el circuito para realizar esto de convertir +5v en -5v) y obtienes los -5v. Eso es todo, te costará como mucho unos 10 $ argentinos armar esta alimentación para el ICL7107.

También se puede alimentar con un CD4009, es mas barato, pero si no te das mucha maña, con el 7660 te va a ser mas fácil.

Espero te sirva. Saludos


----------



## METALLICA

osea que se conectaria esta "mni fuente en paralelo con la otra? no le robaria asienerdia de salida a la fuente? o es insignificante?


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Aquí tienes un circuito, que creo te puede ayudar, es de una vieja revista italiana de electrónica. 

Espero que te sirva.

Chao.

el aficionado.


----------



## METALLICA

gracias el aficionado, creo que si me puede servir,  lo discutire mañana con el profesor, mientras te pregunto:
el IC1 tiene una entrada de 1-12v cierto? y este se conecta en paralelo con los reguladores de la fuente (para una fuente dual)?

r5 se conecta aleatoriamente, dependiendo de el voltaje maximo que entregue la fuenta?

r8 se conecta a los tres diplays?

gracias


----------



## anthony123

Oye se ve muy bueno y sencillo ese circuito.  gracias por el aporte.


----------



## elaficionado

IC1 , se debe alimentar con un voltaje que puede ser 7v hasta 12v. No es de doble polaridad, es el IC LM7805, un regulador de voltaje fijo de tre terminales. el dibujo es viejo y dice 7 - 12v y no 1 -12v.
Lo que está dibujado con líneas punteadas, representan al switch, selector de rango o escala. R8 se usa para iluminar el punto decimal. R5 esta conectado al switch.
Se debe usar un switch doble, para que cuando escojas el rango de voltaje también se selecciona el punto decimal en el lugar correcto. Chao.  elaficionado


----------



## Fogonazo

Sugerencia:
Antes de decidir averiguen precios el conversor Intersil es bastante mas barato y es 3 1/2 digitos.

Por otro lado, yo use en muchas ocaciones los dos y ambos funcionan perfecto !

Edit traduccion:
Barato = Economico


----------



## METALLICA

hola, creo que es mas facil hacer el de forgonazo, pero igual te doy las gracias el aficionado, el tuyo me dio un par de ideas.

este lo encontre en el datasheet del icl7107, es myi similar al de fogonazo, dice que se alimenta con bateria de 9V, podrian decirme si este me sirve pa una fuente dual? porque segun entiendo, con el potenciometro se selecciona la escala, que en mi caso iria de 1 a 12v

gracias

[/img]


----------



## Fogonazo

Cualquiera de los 2 convertidores, el RCA o el INTERSIL yo los trabajaria con una pequeña fuente independiente:

Ventajas:
Lo puede aplicar por ejemploa una fuente de alimentacion con +-VCC en modo amperimetro (Shunt mediante) o voltimetro.
Se independiza de la tension de salida de la fuente principal.

Desventajas:
Se necesita armar otra fuente de alimentacion.

Como el consumo de la rama negativa es muy poco, con un oscilador y un par de diodos se logra generar -VCC


----------



## METALLICA

upsss habia olvidado subir el dibujo


----------



## mnicolau

ese dibujo q acabas de subir, es el diagrama del ICL7106, este maneja displays lcd en vez de displays de 7 segmentos. Con respecto al otro esquema, los integrados CA son muy caros en Argentina y son anticuados ya, usen el icl7107 q anda muy bien y es barato.


----------



## METALLICA

pero esque el icl7107 nesecita ser alimentado con +5v y con -5v asi que habria que rehacer todos los calculos para que llegue el voltaje nesesatio a este y a el regulador de la fuente dual y no es que sepa hacer eso muy bien


----------



## mnicolau

Aca te adjunto lo q tendrías q hacer para alimentar el ICL7107 no es nada complicado, si alguien puede q suba también el diagrama de conexión del CD4009 para q veas con cual quedarte. La batería de 9v q aparece en el diagrama es para alimentar el 7106, q maneja lcds, el 7107 no puede alimentarse asi.


----------



## Fogonazo

Si miran la pagina anterior de este post, hay un convertidor para generar -VCC economico y sensillo que trabaja en combinacion con el ICL7107


----------



## mnicolau

Fogonazo, podrias especificar cuales son los pines del 4009 q se usan?

Saludos, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

El CD4009 es un sextuple buffer inversor, puedes usar cualquier configuracion de un buffer de aislacion y los otros 5 en paralelo que se te pueda ocurrir.

http://eshop.engineering.uiowa.edu/NI/pdfs/00/59/DS005945.pdf

Una opcion, esto dependera de la comodidad de conexión, si te resulta mas comoda otra conexión electricamente es lo mismo.


----------



## mnicolau

Muchas gracias, nunca lo había podido entender muy bien a ese diagrama, lo voy a probar.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Un ejemplo completo de aplicacion con fuente simple


----------



## JoS182

Alguien ya armo el circuito?


----------



## Fogonazo

JoS182 dijo:
			
		

> Alguien ya armo el circuito?



Si, muchas veces


----------



## METALLICA

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> JoS182 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alguien ya armo el circuito?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si, muchas veces
Hacer clic para expandir...


pero como l armaste?, con placa universal? no tienes un diagrama de las pistas?


----------



## Fogonazo

> Fogonazo dijo:
> Diseño de pistas no tengo, los que arme lo hice com WW (Alambrado)



Use una placa perforada con miles de agujeros, coloque un zocalo para el ICL, zocalos para los display y con mucha pasiencia conecte todo con un alambre muy fino, luego de verificar todo coloque el integrado y los display, prove, corregi errores y alli andubo.


----------



## METALLICA

aaa si , lo habia olvidado, disculpa,   esque ando ocupaito. bueno, pues creo que me tocara o comprar un mulvimetro muuuuuuuy barato y sacarle las tripas o poner uno de aguja


----------



## Fogonazo

Es una buena opcion, un multimetro barato te puede costar menos que armarlo.

Hace un par de semanas vi unos Chinos de 3U$ c/u (No en Colombia)


----------



## ciri

Si esa no es nada mala la idea, yo estuve a punto de hacerlo, pero el mecanismo de selección de escalas, amperimetro-volvimetro-ohmetro, es medio complicado como para montarlo en otro lugar!


----------



## METALLICA

ese es el problema, suelen ocupar mucho espacio


----------



## Fogonazo

Sugerencia Quirurgica

No tengo nada de ortodoxo, en alguna oportunidad realice esta chanchada, de colocar un VOM en lugar de un instrumento de panel y lo resolvi (El tema del espacio) cortando el impreso del VOM, lo acode a 90º y reempalme las pistas.

Y ademas de todo esto "! Ando ¡"


----------



## electroaficionado

Que carnicerìa! Con lo compactos que vienen ahora los multimetros chinos de 10 pesos.
Crimenes de lesa electronica! ! !


Saludos


----------



## METALLICA

si, ocupan muuuucho espacio


----------



## ciri

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Sugerencia Quirurgica
> 
> No tengo nada de ortodoxo, en alguna oportunidad realice esta chanchada, de colocar un VOM en lugar de un instrumento de panel y lo resolvi (El tema del espacio) cortando el impreso del VOM, lo acode a 90º y reempalme las pistas.
> 
> Y además de todo esto "! Ando ¡"



Para para para.

INTENDí BIEN?

cortaste una plaqueta, la colocaste a 90º y re soldaste las pistas?

uu. que laburo1!


----------



## Fogonazo

Si, ¿ Que estubo mal ?


----------



## METALLICA

huyyy, que teso (maestro o algo asi ) pero te llevo un buen tiempo y pasiencia, no?


----------



## Fogonazo

En realidad no, al ser el corte recto te quedan coincidiendo las pistas, lo conecte con un alambre un tanto grueso para que me diera cierta rigidez mecanica


----------



## ciri

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si, ¿ Que estubo mal ?



Mal? quien dijo eso?.

nada que ver, al contrario muy ingenioso.

Pero nunca se me hubiera ocurrido!.

Tengo que probar!.


----------



## Fogonazo

No se entusiasmen, recuerden que este es un foro de electronica NO de neurocirugia ¡¡

Saludos


----------



## ciri

Pero es electronica al fin y al cabo!:

pòdriamos empezar a hacerlo!


----------



## METALLICA

si, es buena idea


----------



## METALLICA

yo por aqui en mi casa me encontre uno autorango (creo que me papa se lo encontro en una discoteco) pero lo abri y tiene una pista putiada, se le levanto completica, claro que eso se arregla, pero esque duela dañar uno de esos, creo que mejor me compro uno de los baratos


----------



## METALLICA

bueno amigos, me decidi por destripar un voltimetro, pero tengo una duda, el que tengo, tiene el display lcd y se despega de la placa y tiene como una almuadillita como rosada con negro donde van los pads de la placa, como se conecta o pega eso?


----------



## Fogonazo

METALLICA dijo:
			
		

> bueno amigos, me decidi por destripar un voltimetro, pero tengo una duda, el que tengo, tiene el display lcd y se despega de la placa y tiene como una almuadillita como rosada con negro donde van los pads de la placa, como se conecta o pega eso?





Con NADA, si se te despega estas Muerto !

Fijate que lo negro son como rallitas, son pistas que una vez despegadas nunca mas las podras volver a conectar


----------



## Nilfred

Se llama "cebra" no va pegada, solo apoyada a presión.
El desafío es alinear con precisión los 2 circuitos que une la cebra.
Cada una de las rayas negras conduce, una o mas rayas apoya sobre el mismo contacto porque el ancho de la raya es estándar.


----------



## ciri

Yo he desarmado varios display. de radios, para repararlos.

Agarraba una tanda los sacaba a todos (los desarmaba íntegros), los metía en un vaso con alcohol (ese que es puro sin nada. no recuerdo como se llama es típico de electrónica), los bañaba un rato y los volvía a armar, andaban joyita!.

no pregunten como.

Pero no es nada fácil, es delicado!:


----------



## Fogonazo

Tal vez la diferencia radica en el tipo de display, con los que yo trabajo (Son tipo monitor de PC) de 17 cm * 5 cm nunca los pude volver a hacer funcionar bien, siempre me quedaron rayas horizontales por falta de conexión de pistas de la dichosa gomita.

Para "ciri" : Isopropilico

Podria poner algunos de estos en el proximo sorteo
La logica de control esta perfecta, pero la imagen esta incompleta a y pequeño detalle son color.


----------



## ciri

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Tal vez la diferencia radica en el tipo de display, con los que yo trabajo (Son tipo monitor de PC) de 17 cm * 5 cm nunca los pude volver a hacer funcionar bien, siempre me quedaron rayas horizontales por falta de conexión de pistas de la dichosa gomita.
> 
> Para "ciri" : Isopropilico
> 
> Podria poner algunos de estos en el proximo sorteo
> La logica de control esta perfecta, pero la imagen esta incompleta a y pequeño detalle son color.



sisisi esa es la palabra. no me salia la tenia en la punta de la lengua. "ISOPROPILICO".

mm. monitores?. mm. se verían bien en un torno de CNC. mmm.

a propósito.

hoy fue la expo en el colegio LEON XII, bastante buena!.


muchos avances. como te puedo decir. que el brazo cobro movimiento!.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Muy cierto, como "Ando" el brazo ?


¿ Fotos ?


----------



## ciri

y.

como te puedo explicar. se movía. pero tenia esos detalles que siempre quedan, y que hay que mejorar, pero lo mas importante se movía, los cag**** a todos lo que no le tenían fe.

y se guardaron sus chistes ofensivos para otros proyectos.

foto? em? sisis. próximamente las digitales me las tienen que pasar, las que saque yo las tengo que revelar, no tengo tanta tecnología.


----------



## Fogonazo

Me alegro que andubiera aunque digamos solo un respetable 75% ?

Podrias publicar el diagrama en bloques del proyecto


----------



## psicodelico

Hola, antes de crear otra conversación sigo aquí, ya que hablan del ICL7107, por ahí anda mi duda. Viendo varios diagramas/esquemas de como armarlo, por ninguna parte veo que se intercalen resistencias entre las salidas del ICL7107 a los segmentos leds del visualizador, pregunta, ¿será que el ICL7107 tiene una fuente de corriente?. Me viene la duda porque en el diagrama:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=5452
están indicando una resistencia de 330 ohm, en el pin común de los display, además estoy en eso de hacerlo funcionar como milivoltímetro (en la protoboard todavía), y la verdad es que veo que brillan demasiado esos segmentos.
¿Alguna información? ¿Se concetan directamente nomás?  Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

El ICL7106 posee regulacion de corriente interno para la exitacion de los segmentos del display, Va directo a los led´s


----------



## ciri

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Me alegro que andubiera aunque digamos solo un respetable 75% ?
> 
> Podrias publicar el diagrama en bloques del proyecto



Diagrama en bloques? de que?, pregunto porque tenemos varios.

es decir, del mecanizado, de la parte de electrónica, del desarrollo del proyecto en si.

No quiero desvirtuar el tema.


----------



## Fogonazo

Parte electronica, para ver como lo encararon


----------



## ciri

A eso, si bueno ese es uno de los detalles por lo que el brazo anduvo al 75%, lo montamos el mismo sábado a la mañana antes de la expo, no teníamos tiempo para nada.

Hicimos las placas, con un par de puentes H, L293 y L298, mucho mas que eso no tiene, porque el proyecto esta dividido por etapas anuales (no estoy de acuerdo con eso , pero es lo que hay), y es muy básico la electrónica que tiene, esta comandado por una simple botonera, 2 pulsadores por motor, gira para un lado, gira para el otro.

la parte de automatismo y control, era la etapa del año próximo, que estoy intentando ver si me puedo quedar, o algo voy a hacer.


A todo esto, este año la parte mas fuerte fue la mecánica.


----------



## Fogonazo

Eso de que lo fabriquen año tras año es una bosta !

Deberian comenzar y terminar en el mismo año, las mismas personas


----------



## MICJOK

hola! respecto a la respuesta q das acerca de la maxica escala que presenta el circuito que es de +-200mV pero dices que puedes sacar cuaquier valor usando divisores resistivos estos divisores en que pin se deben poner o que pines debo manipular para obtener lo q deseo ya que para una fuente creo q no sirve en mV o si? no entiendo como es que lo aplicaron pues lo que regularmente utilizamos son 5 volts para ttl y 9.-9 o 12 y -12 para amplificador operacionales es lo unico que no entiendo, no lo he hecho porque lo queria hacer con los integrados ca3162 y ca3161 pero el convertidor esta carisimo. y este circuito lo veo bien solo me falta preguntar que precio tiene el inegrado.entonces esa es  mi pregunta q pines son lo que puedo manipular o donde pongo mis divisores mi fuente es simetrica de 1.2 a 30v y esos valores son lo que necesitaria desplegar. por su atensión muchas gracias espero no haber causado molestias, apreciaria mucho sus cordiales respuestas de antemano muchas gracias.


			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> METALLICA dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> este esta diseñado para displays de anodo (o catodo, no recuerdo) comun? si es asi, en el comun va conectado el terminal que dice pol (pin 20)?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los display son de Anodo comun, el anodo se conecta al +VCC de la fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adonde se conecta el "cable que entra a la izquierda de los displays de la imagen?
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> Si te referes al que va al pata 1 del ICL, este va a +VCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiene que alimentarse con bateria? no podria alimentarse rirectamente de la fuente? o habria que hacer otra "mini fuente" de 5v?
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> El voltimetro consume 500mA del ramal positivo y unos 10-15 mA del ramal negativo, si le pones pilas o baterias te duraran muy poco, lo ideal es una pequeña fuente de alimentacion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y por ultimo, los datos que muestra el display se dan en mV? si es asi seria posible que los diera en V? y entre que randos mide?
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> El circuito mide hasta +-200mVCC, pero con divisores resistivos se puede llevar a cualquier valor.
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## Fogonazo

La idea es mandar a la resistencia de 1M una tension maxima de 200mV, "Antes" de esta estara tu divisor.

Hay un post que comenta como convertir un voltimetro en multimetro, te explica como calcular el divisor y otras cosas.
Cualquier cosa comenta


----------



## MICJOK

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> La idea es mandar a la resistencia de 1M una tension maxima de 200mV, "Antes" de esta estara tu divisor.
> 
> Hay un post que comenta como convertir un voltimetro en multimetro, te explica como calcular el divisor y otras cosas.
> Cualquier cosa comenta



[/quote] buenas noches!!! hace unas horas les comente que no prendian mis displays al armar el multimetro con el icl7107, ya logre que prendieran, pero ahora mi problema es que no puedo ajustar a cero no hace nada, se queda en un numero y no se mueve de ahi, ya le puse a que midiera voltaje y tampoco hace nada! sigue con el mismo numero que despliegan los displays q me falta hacer? o que debo hacer para que ya me funcione bien? por otra parte gracias por la respuesta anterior como soy nuevo no me habia dado cuenta que ya me habias respondido mas bien no se aun bien donde voy a encontrar la respuesta.. gracias una ves mas de antemano..


----------



## Fogonazo

MICJOK, postea el circuito que armaste a ver si hay errores.


----------



## BUSHELL

Aparte del hilo que traen.
Voltimetro digital:
http://www.tuxgraphics.org/electronics/200706/mini-digital-voltmeter.shtml


----------



## BUSHELL

Sigo encontrando. Es que me gustan cuando veo la pcb y todo.
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/test/014/

Este es de http://www.canakit.net/


----------



## lucho1975

Hola, antes que nada me presento, mi nombre es Luciano y ente caso los molesto ya que ame el voltimetro de la siguiente página:
http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/test/014/
el cual se construye con el icl7107 + 4 display de 7 segmentos al mismo lo alimente inprovisando una fuente partida de 12 + 12 y para que me de +5v -0v -5v, le puse un 7805 y un 7905, el tema esta en que me surgieron los siguientes problemas.

1) el 7805 calienta muchísimo, al punto que si lo tocas te quema los dedos, le medi la corriente a la salida del 7805 y esta no superaba los 150 miliamperes; le medi las salidas tanto del 7805 como la del 7905 y las tensiones son correctas.

2) por más que le regulaba el Pote de puesta a cero con las puntas donde debe entrar la medición del voltimetro cortocicuitadas jamas logre que se quede quieto en este número, (ni con las puntas costicicuitadas ni con las puntas abierta).

3) De todas maneras le inyecte una tensión para ver si me la mediía y consegui que muestre muchos valores girando el pote pero jamas coincidio con lo que yo le aplicaba con la fuente externa.

4) Evidentemente algo andaba mal ya que de tanto probar parece que se queme el intergrado (el icl7107) ya que ahora lo conectas y los display marcan el 1888, como si estarían todas las salidas en 1.

5) Como soy muy cabeza dura compre otro icl7107, arme en una placa experimental el circuito tal como lo explica en el Datasheet y el 7805 sigue calentando y ahora me quedo todo fijo pero con 1333.

Y la verdad que ya no se que puede estar pasando y me sentiría muy defraudado con migo mismo si tengo que ir a comprar un voltimetro ya armado, es por eso que recuro a la experiencia de ustedes ya que por lo que veo muchos ya lo han armado y ha salido andando perfectamente. ¡Por fabor alguien me puede ayudar con esto!,  ¡que puede ser lo que estoy haciendo mal!
Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## ciri

lucho1975 dijo:
			
		

> 1) el 7805 calienta muchísimo, al punto que si lo tocas te quema los dedos, le medi la corriente a la salida del 7805 y esta no superaba los 150 miliamperes; le medi las salidas tanto del 7805 como la del 7905 y las tensiones son correctas.



Esto puede ser por la caída de tensión que produce el 7805, baja la tensión de alimentación y colocale un disipador y con eso tendría que ir...

Dato:
(Ve-Vs)*I=W

Ve: tensión de estrada.
Vs: tensión de salida.
I: corriente (en caso del 7805 por datasheet es de 1A si no recuerdo mal)
W: potencia que genera.


Y los demás temas no se que decirte.


----------



## lucho1975

Hola Ciri, antes que nada muchas gracias por responderme, te cuento que cuando lo arme y lo volvi a revisar en la plaqueta experimental me encontre que había conectado el capacitor que va en la parte de los occiladores del integrado, esto lo solucione, lo prendi, espere un rato bastante largo hasta que se estabilizo todo en cero y aleluya, empezo a marca, le puse una tensión de referencia y luego se la regule a la misma mediante el ajuste de cero y quedo pipi cucu, el tema es que aparentemente de tanto sacarlo y ponerlo se me quemo una salida del integrado ya que había un segmento que estaba permanentemente prendido y en vez de rojo iluminaba color amarillo, con l tiempo el segmento se termino quemando, pero en principio el circuito funciono ¡yo creo que va a funcionar biene!, la idea es el lunes comprar otro integrado y hacerlo funcionar como corresponde, con respecto a la temperatura del 7805 hice tal como dijiste vos, le puse un disipador y asunto sellado.
Bueno te mando un abrazo y nuevamente te agradezco por haberme contestado.


----------



## MFK08

espero no contestar tarde yo tube q hacer los mismos proyecto en la secundaria y el tema del voltimetro para la fuente lo solucione utilizando un lm3914 o15 los q usan en audio para los vumetros con la diferencia q en en ves de medir decibeles media voltaje. para ponerlo a punto coloque un tester o miltimetro a la salida de la fuente y e hice una escala en papel la pegue a la fuente y listo uno regula y cada led muestra un voltaje aporximado... luego pongo una foto de mi fuente


----------



## ciri

y la salida del lm3914 no se puede decodificar a un 7 segmentos?


----------



## ramon007

amigos necesito ayuda monte el circuito del voltimetro con icl7107 y me dio a la perfeccion pero ahora estoy utilizando el mismo integrado para hacer un amperimetro. estoy usando una Rshunt para la medicion de corriente ya arme el circuito y la lectura de corriente es la correcta el problema es que cuando no tiene ninguna alimentacion no logro que los display pudan mostrar cero muestran 1 2 3 a veces hasta 4.  que podria adaptarle para poder mostrar 0 cuando no se esta midiendo ninguna corriente. acoto que utilice un ina126 para amplificar el valor medido en voltios y mostrar a la salida (es decir los display) la corriente correcta (es una medicion indirecta de corriente mido voltaje lo amplificadorfico a la corriente que deberia mostrar o medir) de ante mano gracias


----------



## Pax

alguien ha acoplado este montaje con el de alguna fuente de las colocadas en el foro... si fue asi como les fue?


----------



## llobmar

Me ayudan a dejar el display quieto? He acoplado este circuito a la fuente de jona que esta por el foro y me ocurre que el display no esta casi nunca quieto, si la fuente me da 5v el display varia entre 4,8 y 5,3 y no se queda quieto. Será ruido?

Ademas no puedo calibrarlo. Cuando ajusto los potes del divisor de tension y el que esta entre las patillas 34 y 35 para fijar una referencia puedo ajustar para que para valores bajos y altos de voltaje este mas o menos  calibrado, tener errores de 0,2v aprox. Pero sin tocar absolutamente nada del circuito, apago la fuente, la vuelvo a encender y ya no marca tan exacto y tengo una desviacion de 1v o 1,5 sobre lo real.
Será que la electronica y la brujería están a veces relacionadas?


----------



## mnicolau

llobmar dijo:
			
		

> Me ayudan a dejar el display quieto? He acoplado este circuito a la fuente de jona que esta por el foro y me ocurre que el display no esta casi nunca quieto, si la fuente me da 5v el display varia entre 4,8 y 5,3 y no se queda quieto. Será ruido?
> 
> Ademas no puedo calibrarlo. Cuando ajusto los potes del divisor de tension y el que esta entre las patillas 34 y 35 para fijar una referencia puedo ajustar para que para valores bajos y altos de voltaje este mas o menos  calibrado, tener errores de 0,2v aprox. Pero sin tocar absolutamente nada del circuito, apago la fuente, la vuelvo a encender y ya no marca tan exacto y tengo una desviacion de 1v o 1,5 sobre lo real.
> Será que la electronica y la brujería están a veces relacionadas?



Lo armaste en una protoboard? si es así, ahí está tu problema, me pasó lo mismo cuando hice un voltímetro con el ICL7107, obviamente eran problemas de ruido ya que le llegué a colocar resistencias 1% y capacitores de calidad para ver si podía eliminar esa variación, y nada...
Armé la placa y terminaron los problemas. Que circuito armaste?

Saludos


----------



## llobmar

Lo he montado en una placa de estas que ya vienen perforadas y cortocircuitados en lineas. Una protoboard es un placa de pruebas no? Una de estas blancas en las que pinchas los componentes y les sacas sin necesidad de soldar y desoldar.

Los circuitos que he armado son los de abajo con alguna modificacion.


----------



## Fogonazo

Intenta haciendo un puente entre la GND de medición (Pata 30, 32 y 35) y la GND de alimentación del integrado (Pata 21)


----------



## llobmar

Tenia una soldadura fria, aun asi todavia no funciona del todo bien, aunque si aceptablemente. Cuando enchufo la alimentacion aparece un valor por debajo del que deberia y este valor va subiendo hasta que en 30 segundos mas o menos se estabiliza en un rango de desviacion aceptable y en 1 minuto ya no varia nada o casi. 

Me esta pareciendo que lo que dices fogonazo no hace nada.


----------



## Fogonazo

Encontré una vieja placa comercial de un voltímetro con el ICL7107 y la escanee, para quien quiera armarlo, antes de hacer nada, consultar por los display numéricos, no son muy comunes ni fáciles de conseguir.
Y funciona bien ¡


----------



## sangreaztk

No me lei todo el tema, pero.
La sugerencia de Fogonazo me parece muy buena, a mi me dejaron hacer un voltimetro en la superior y lo hice con un icl7107, el esquema que seguí fue:

http://electronics-diy.com/ICL7107_volt_meter.php


----------



## LORD KSPER

Hola a todos

alguien ha armado este bicho? que tal funciona?, 
estoy armando mi fuente de laboratorio y me gustaria agregarle medidores de voltage y amperaje,

http://electronics-diy.com/ICL7107_digital_ammeter.php

se me olvidava,
como devo de conectarlo, mi fuente varia el voltage y amperaje, 

saludos, gracias de antemano


----------



## kndantl

alquien tiene el pcb o las pistas para llegar y imprimirlas porfa 

la necesito para ponerla en una fuente variable


----------



## Cacho

Bienvenido al foro Kndantl

Te recuerdo que en este foro no aplica la ley del menor esfuerzo. No pidas que hagan el trabajo por vos.
Leé el tema entero (aprovechá que es corto), fijate qué han hecho y seguramente encontrarás lo que buscás.

Saludos


----------



## kndantl

ok

gracias vamos a seguir investigando

saludos 

bye

qap qrv qru


----------



## rodro09

hola, a mi en el colegio me mostraron un circuito de un voltimetro digital para armar pero en vez de usar el ICL7107, tenemos que usar un microcontrolador que si no me equivoco es: MC908QY4ACP.
Si tendrian el circuito electrico con el con el conexiónado al display, me seria de mucha utilidad.
Seguire buscando a ver si lo encuentro para q lo vean. El problema es que hay que programarlo.
y no se como jajaja. Saludos


----------



## Cacho

kndantl dijo:
			
		

> ...qap qrv qru...



¿Ya viste este tema?

Saludos


----------



## juan cb

hola a todos ,yo arme un voltimetro digital con el 7107,pero cuando le bajo la escala para medir  d 0 a 1 vol los ultimos dijitos no paran de moverse alguno tiene idea de como quitarle el ruido


----------



## gonpa

buenas como les va? yo arme este circuito y es muy bueno. lo que hice ahora es rediseñarlo para que ocupe menos espacio con smd y doble faz si quieren verlo para verificarlo que no tenga ningun error subo el archivo en proteus y también imagenes de los dos lados..

despues me cuentan a ver que tal

saludos!


----------



## gonpa

yo use esta configuracion con el 4009


----------



## juan cb

que tal,yo arme uno perecido,pero este es mejor es mas chico,esta muy bueno te felicito lo voy a probar,saludos


----------



## gonpa

que bueno que te guste. despues comenta que tal te funciono y si es correcto el diseño del cd4009....yo creo que esta bien. por falta de tiempo no pudo terminar de armarlo a este diseño nuevo pero ya lo hare..


suerte con el voltimetro!


----------



## gonpa

una pregunta para que me ayuden, se puede emplear el cd4011 para generar los -5v? y como lo tendria que hacer? 

muchas gracias!


----------



## gonpa

¿ Seria algo así la conexión del CD4011 ?

*Comentario Editado*


----------



## Fogonazo

gonpa dijo:
			
		

> seria algo asi la conexion del cd4011?



Sipi, solo te falta una resistencia y un capacitor para hacer que la primer compuerta oscile.

Dirigir una pregunta a alguien en particular es faltarle un poco el respeto a TODA la demás gente que esta en condiciones de contestarte


----------



## gonpa

tienez razon disculpa, desde ahora lo tendre en cuenta.....muchas gracias solo necesitaba saber las conexiones y lo demas del circuito quedaria igual. osea los componentes externos del esquema del cd4009.

seria asi.?


----------



## Fogonazo

jhon jIRO LOPEZ dijo:
			
		

> buenas tardes amigos pues tengo alguns dudas con el plano del convertidor analogico a digital mi primera duda es
> 
> -el voltimetro resiste la variacion de vltaje de 0 a 33 v


En modo directo NO, solamente cubre +- 200mV, pero agregándole un divisor resistivo llega a cualquier rango.



> -mi fuente es de 2 amperios resiste el voltimetro


El voltímetro consume unos 200mA sobre 5V y unos 15mA sobre -5V



> -la fuente que alimenta el voltimetro debe ser regulada


Si



> -algun compañero que ya realizo el plano me podria decir la referenci del display y aproximadamente cunto es el costo
> les agradesco compañeros si me colboran jj


En alguna parte del foro existe un diseño de PCB del voltímetro, pero no recuerdo exactamente donde.


----------



## gonpa

jhon jIRO LOPEZ:

-el voltimetro resistira la tension segun el divisor que utilizes, en el tema seguro que lo menciona
-el tema de la corriente no te aflijas por que con el voltimetro solo estaras midiendo tension (hasta donde yo se no le ocurre nada)
-la fuente del voltimetro tiene q ser regulada lo puedes hacer con un 7805 y un 7905
-en cuando al display no se como seria en tu pais pero puedes utilizar los display de 7 segmentos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

Utilizad sin duda, un 7107.
Es perfecto para esto.

Algo así:


----------



## juan cb

para los que preguntaron por la alimentasion de -5 tambien pueden usar el ci7660 que esta  como sugerencia en la pagina de donde sacaron el circuito para el voltimetro,yo lo arme asi y anda bien ,saludos


----------



## jhon jIRO LOPEZ

Buenos días amigos.
Me podrían decir si aun multímetro digital le puedo cambiar el display
y que si el voltímetro lo puedo alimentar con un fuente  regulada con un 7805.
Gracias.





			
				Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Escribis como el culo (®fernandoae)
> Cuida la ortografía, porque cuando los Moderadores no tienen ganas de editar tus mensajes, van a moderación.
> Lectura recomendada: Como instalar diccionarios en el navegador
> Mensaje editado.


----------



## gonpa

Buenas! aqui les dejo el voltimetro final en proteus con algunas imagenes de las caras de la placa y con los errores corregidos. Una de las modificaciones que hice fue utilizar el cd4069 para generar los -5v despues me cuentas que tal salio

saludos!


----------



## jhon jIRO LOPEZ

buenas amigos alguien me puede decir como se coloca un divisor resistivo para que el voltimetro me resista 30 voltios racias


----------



## blackhawk

hola a todos que Dles bendiga bueno con respecto a la fuente de alimentacion creo que la mejor manera es usar un transformador pequeño con derivacion central y usar los reuladores 7805 para la rama positiva y el 7905 para la negativa bueno no se puede ser esto Una sugerencia chauuuu


----------



## blackhawk

hola a todos con respecto al primer esquema que presento andres cuenca acerca del voltimetro (el mismo que aparece en el datasheet del integrado) la flecha que va desde el pin 2 al pin 20, abarca todos los pines? y hacia adonde va conectado, disculpen tales prenguntas pero tengo dudas respecto al diagrama, de antemanos gracias a todos y Dios les bendiga


----------



## ING_RVARGAS

Hola, tengo unas preguntas, este circuito sirve para medir ac, o primero debo rectificarla? Puedo medir 220v ac??? 

Gracias


----------



## KARAPALIDA

gonpa dijo:


> Buenas! aqui les dejo el voltimetro final en proteus con algunas imagenes de las caras de la placa y con los errores corregidos. Una de las modificaciones que hice fue utilizar el cd4069 para generar los -5v despues me cuentas que tal salio
> 
> saludos!


 
Tu circuito esta encimado con el layer de los componentes. 
Podrias limpiarlo

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

ING_RVARGAS dijo:


> Hola, tengo unas preguntas, este circuito sirve para medir ac, o primero debo rectificarla? Puedo medir 220v ac??? ......



Para convertir el voltímetro en voltímetro de CA y con alcance hasta 220VCA debes:
1) Atenuar la tensión hasta un valor que pueda manejar el voltímetro (+ / - 200mVCC)
2) Rectificar la tensión alterna.
3) Verificar que la conversión de el valor correcto de lectura.

También puedes hacerlo en el orden contrario, primero rectificar y luego atenuar


----------



## ING_RVARGAS

Gracias fogonazo, procedere al diseño y luego les informaciónrmo que tal me fue


----------



## gonpa

hola KARAPALIDA si tienes razon, pero surgio oootro problema. ese inversor de voltage no anda con el oscilador del 7107. yo no se como conectar el oscilador en la primera compuerta para simularlo en proteus. y es mas creo que tampoco andara aqui subo el esquema que hize en proteus para que me corrigan cual es el error.

este circuito cuando conecto el voltimetro baja mucho la tensión

quiza el circuito de la hoja de datos este mal alguien que me pueda ayudar a terminar este circuito? 

muchas gracias

alguna sugerencia como hacer un oscilador para que ande el inversor?


----------



## hudi

buen dia, he estado armando el circuito con el 7107 pero no he podido hacer que funcione, ya tengo la fuente dual y cuando activo el ping del test todos los displys se encienden lo cual me dice que esta funcionando bien essa parte, el proble es que yo tengo el mimo circuito que publicaron anterior mente con unos valores de elementos , pero cuando enciendo el circuito me sale -166.6 o -1 no se como hacer para ponerlo en ceros, ahora nose como calibrar el circuito con el potenciometro, se que para calibrarlo tengo que ajustarlo en 100mV pero no se en que ping, agradezco si alguien me puede pasar otra vez el plano con el valor de los elementos o si alguien me puede ayudar a sulucionar el problema.
PD: ya compres otro 7107 y me sale lo mismo.

Gracias


----------



## Cacho

Leé las Normas del foro y tené presente que inscribirte en una comunidad abierta para pedir u ofrecer soluciones "privadas" es, por lo menos, descortés.


----------



## pdtv

necesito hacer un voltimetro digital con lcd si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradecezco de antemano


----------



## shadow_x

saludos a todos; ya me lei todo el post. parece que es comun que a muchos no les salga el circuito (incluyendome) afortunados lo que lo lograron. yo llevo ya casi un año intentado armarlo  y 3 inegrados eliminados. lo curioso es que armo el protoboard y jala muy bien, lo paso al PCB y falla. yo utilizo este diagrama: http://www.electronics-diy.com/ICL7107_volt_meter.php
apenas voy por el 4to integrado a ver que pasas; no recuerdo donde lei que me sugerian poner el pin 32 a tierra para lograr un mejor divisor  de voltaje en el pin 36. lo probare con esa sugerencia y les platicare mis resultados.


----------



## shadow_x

saludos! ya me salio el voltimetro; para los que aun no les sale les comento que use el mismo diagrama que el mi post anterior ( http://electronics-diy.com/ICL7107_volt_meter.php ) con la unica diferencia de que mande a tierra el pin 35 y use una resistencia de 470k y un capacitor de 47n en vez de 47k y 470n respectivamentes; la tierra me ayudo a regular el voltaje que manda el pot al pin 36 y asi evitar valores aleatorios y numeror raros. De hay afuera es el mismo diagrama que el mostrado en la pagina.


----------



## gonpa

hola shadow_x me podrias pasar el componente para proteus del icl7107?? 

me gustaria tenerlo para simularlo

gracias!


----------



## lisius

la verdad quisiera que me ayuden tal ves, alguien sabe como realizo un voltimetro digital pero para una fuente de alimentacion variable de 1.25 a 30 v  por favor muchas gracias


----------



## shadow_x

hola gonpa; no se puede simular en proteus; cheque en varios foros sobre el tema y parece que hay un problema en el diseño del componente en el proteus y por eso no se simula; para solucionar el problema hay que ser usurario registrado de proteus.

lisius el 7107 funciona muy bien para una fuente como la que mencionas; de echo es para eso que la arme. configurado correctamente te sirve de 0 a +/- 199.9v obvio no llegaras a tanto .

En fin ya entrados en el tema de la calisa fuente de 1.2v-30v la que yo arme le pasa algo raro si giro el pot de 5k sube de 1.2 a 32v hasta la mitad de la carrera y entonces empieza a bajar. estoy usando el modelo del datasheet del lm317K con una resistencia de 220homs@5w. alguna idea de porque pasa esto?


----------



## LORD KSPER

Hola shadow_x

te cuento que yo arme la fuente con dos lm317 de la tienda del edificio alijadores, pero me los eche por haver hecho un corto, segun lei estos se autoprotegen, pero no fue el caso de los mios, yo los use para una fuente de 50v creo que no soportaron ese voltage en corto, 
pero luego tenia un regulador que habia comprado en una tienda de la calle colon en la zona centro, y tiene el mismo comportamiento que el tuyo, se baja a la mitad del recorrido del pot, yo creo que ha de ser que el regulador es chafa, pues si se ve de mala calidad, estos chinos se piratean todo

arme el voltimetro basado en el de este post y anda de diez, pero no tengo multimetro para calibrarlo, en estos dias intentare subir unas fotos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ente-fija-regulable-voltimetro-digital-17708/

saludos


----------



## shadow_x

lord ksper entonces sera el pot?  ya quite el pot y lo cheque y segun tiene carrera completa; estoy conectando la terminal ajustable del pot y uno de sus extremos a tierra para evitar cortos. segun lei en el datasheet el maximo voltaje de entrada para un lm317 es de 40v a lo mejor por eso se quemaron.


----------



## LORD KSPER

shadow_x

no podria responderte acertadamente, me base en un circuito del foro que no puedo encontrar, pero te dejo una imagen con el mismo circuito solo que yo use nadamas la rama positiva y con la resistencia de 120 hay un diodo en paralelo igual al D5, 1N400X, y el pote es de 5k y no de 2k, funciono perfecto, pero las tragedias pasan, te confieso ademas que soy apenas aficionado, te adjunto la imagen.

saludos


----------



## shadow_x

ok; gracias; parece que ya lo resolvi, desolde el pot y lo conecte con caimanes y me funcion; luego provere soldandolo de nuevo a la placa. puede que fuece cosa de la soldadura :S


----------



## gerardo35

buenas noches el circuito que aparece conel 7107 tiene problemas, necesito informacion sobre como conectarles un lcd al 7107 para cualquier otra funcion,gracias de verdad


----------



## Fogonazo

gerardo35 dijo:


> buenas noches el circuito que aparece conel 7107 tiene problemas, necesito informacion sobre como conectarles un lcd al 7107 para cualquier otra funcion,gracias de verdad


Mira el datasheet del *ICL7106*


----------



## RevePlac

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/voltimetro-digital-icl7107-23927/


----------



## errozom

Buenas noches:
Tengo un pequeño problema,  estoy diseñando un multimetro con el icl 7107, el problema es que no se como hago para medir corriente alterna, ya que el circuito que presenta en el datasheet no me funciona, se cae el voltaje, si me pudieran colaborar les agradezco


----------



## elbo0rre

hola armo este circuito pero el ingeniero me dice que cual es el sensor que uso para dichamente sensar este voltaje yo me quede callado porque solo lleva un conversor analogo a digital cual seria su sensor'???


----------



## Fogonazo

elbo0rre dijo:


> hola armo este circuito pero el ingeniero me dice que cual es el sensor que uso para dichamente sensar este voltaje yo me quede callado porque solo lleva un conversor analogo a digital cual seria su sensor'???


No se entiende lo que estas buscando.


----------



## elbo0rre

lo que pasa es que se supone *QUE* debo sensar voltaje y yo use el diagrama que lleva un icl 7107 y me pregunta *QUE* si mi circuito lleva un sensor que a fuerza debe de llevar un sensor y no se cual debe de ser


----------



## Fogonazo

elbo0rre dijo:


> lo que pasa es que se supone *QUE* debo sensar voltaje y yo use el diagrama que lleva un icl 7107 y me pregunta *QUE* si mi circuito lleva un sensor que a fuerza debe de llevar un sensor y no se cual debe de ser



EL ICL7107 mide en forma *directa* tensiones (Continuas) de entre + 200mVcc y - 200mVcc, es decir que no lleva censores externos.

Si pude llevar un divisor resistivo para adecuar la tensión que deseas medir a la tensión que puede medir el ICL7107

También puede llevar un dispositivo rectificador para adecuar, si la tensión que deseas medir es alterna, a la tensión que puede medir el ICL7107

¿ Que tensión es la que se supone medirá el ICL7107 ?


----------



## elbo0rre

Hola amigoo disculpa este multimetro es capaz de medir corriente alterna yo tambien lo estoy armandooo

MEDIRA TENSION DE 120Vrms PERO AHORA EL PROBLEMA ES QUE NO ME JALA MI SIMULACION EN PROTEUS

Hola amigo tu circuito puede medir voltaje en corriente alterna???


----------



## Fogonazo

elbo0rre dijo:


> Hola amigoo disculpa este multimetro es capaz de medir corriente alterna yo tambien lo estoy armandooo
> 
> MEDIRA TENSION DE 120Vrms PERO AHORA EL PROBLEMA ES QUE NO ME JALA MI SIMULACION EN PROTEUS
> 
> *Hola amigo tu circuito puede medir voltaje en corriente alterna???*





Fogonazo dijo:


> ......También puede llevar un dispositivo rectificador para adecuar, si la tensión que deseas medir es alterna, a la tensión que puede medir el ICL7107.....



¿ Para que preguntas si no lees lo que te contestan ?


----------



## elbo0rre

perdoname no se todavia como funciona este foroo pero si no tienes respuestas lo entiendoo



shadow_x dijo:


> saludos! ya me salio el voltimetro; para los que aun no les sale les comento que use el mismo diagrama que el mi post anterior ( http://electronics-diy.com/ICL7107_volt_meter.php ) con la unica diferencia de que mande a tierra el pin 35 y use una resistencia de 470k y un capacitor de 47n en vez de 47k y 470n respectivamentes; la tierra me ayudo a regular el voltaje que manda el pot al pin 36 y asi evitar valores aleatorios y numeror raros. De hay afuera es el mismo diagrama que el mostrado en la pagina.




hola me podrias ayudar con unas dudas obtenidas acerca de este circuito mi amigo ; si te sirvio para medir 120v CA ?


----------



## Fogonazo

elbo0rre dijo:


> perdoname no se todavia como funciona este foroo pero si no tienes respuestas lo entiendoo.....


Todo lo que preguntaste te fue respondido.


----------



## hugoboss

muy interesante lo q*UE* comentan


----------



## elbo0rre

hola de nuevo sigo armando mi voltimetro ya jalo para voltajes en directa pero no se como hacer un arreglo para que pueda medir voltajes en alterna y no oscilen mucho los valores se los agradeceriaa


----------



## txarlie2010

alguien ha montado el circuito para medir AC que recomienda el fabricante?


----------



## jlgg2010

alguien tiene una dibujo de una pcb para montar con los integrados CA3161E y CA3162E, los consegui de un amigo que me los regalo y quiesiera armar para mi fuente de poder ajustable con 3 display... Gracias


----------



## davisukin

jlgg2010 dijo:


> alguien tiene una dibujo de una pcb para montar con los integrados CA3161E y CA3162E, los consegui de un amigo que me los regalo y quiesiera armar para mi fuente de poder ajustable con 3 display... Gracias



Aqui tienes el board para eagle y su utilizacion como voltimetro y como amperimetro.

Voltimetro: http://www.kemisa.es/circuito_voltimetro_digital.php
Amperimetro: http://www.kemisa.es/circuito_amperimetro_digital.php

Un saludo.


----------



## jlgg2010

gracias davisukin


----------



## magolobo

Hola a todas las personas miembros del este magnífico foro. Mi pregunta es la siguiente en tratado de simular el voltímetro que usa en ICL7107 lo he tratado de simular en proteus pero tengo un inconveniente siempre me sale 4 errores de simulación y no se presenta nada en los 7 segmentos, quiero que alguien me ayude ya que necesito saber si funciona bien con display *POR*q*UE*  quiero añadirle un pantalla LCD de cristal liquida pero quiero estar seguro si alguien puede contribuir se lo agradecería a qui le adjunto el circuito en proteus y la imagen con los errores que se general al momento  de la simulación.

Todo aporte es bienvenido.


----------



## alejandrojuan

hola sdos de cuba 
estoy tratando de implementar un multimetro en proteus con un pic 18f2550 y  seria de gran ayuda algun proyecto previo seria de gran ayuda gracias


----------



## txarlie2010

¿alguien me puede recomendar un circuito de acoplamiento para medir Voltaje AC con un microcontrolador? 

Es que todos los que he visto y ha recomendado es para medir voltaje DC


----------



## vlady007

hola: alguien sabe como hacer un vultimetro pero que mida en amvas polaridades me refiero por ejemplo +12 volt
-12 volt
y si saben tambien de algun termometro digital. Gracias


----------



## davidseb

hola a todos necesito algun consejo que puedan darme con respecto alos convertidores analogico digitales  .EH notado que el circuito para voltimetro con el Icl 7107 es el mas sencillo pero no encuentro por ningun lado este integrado tambien busque un pic 16f886 para un diagrama que me dieron en otro hilo pero tambien es desconocido alguin podria decirme algun otro que pueda usar para este fin ( alguno que sea muy comun haber si asi lo encuentro) les agradesco la ayuda saludos


----------



## Davidrhg

Buenas Noches amigos.

Les tengo unas preguntas...
soy estudiante de ingenieria electrica, y como parte de mi trabajo de pasantia me mandaron a diseñar un voltimetro de 0 a 10kV, es para un banco de pruebas de motores de la empresa donde estoy realizando la pasantia, el banco es un equipo viejo de voltimetros analogicos que ya no funcionan y la empresa quiere que diseñe un voltimetro con escalas de 100, 1000, 10000 VAC, no tiene que ser muy preciso es solo para ver el valor fase a fase que se le esta induciendo a los motores.

es decir basicamente se quiere medir tensiones entre 100 y 10000 V
el banco tiene capacidad de hasta 7000, y rara ves se lleva a mas de 4160, y no se necesita gran precicion, cuando se esta probando un motor de 4160, una diferencia de 10V es despreciable
mis preguntas son:
es posible adaptar el modelo propuesto con el ICL7107, con resistencias de mayor valor?
que programa puedo utilizar para simular este diseño?

gracias saludos


----------

